# Fireplace insert for arched fireplace?



## mkulie (Dec 28, 2006)

I fell in love with and purchased a Jotul Castine woodstove last spring.   Alas, we ended up selling the house and I never got to experience it (sigh).   Our new home, though, has two fireplaces, so I'm giddy with anticipation of upgrading them with inserts to make them energy-efficient heating options.  One fireplace is non-rectangular, though (it's arched on top).  Does anyone know if I can even get an insert for this type of fireplace opening, or will I be required to undertake even more costly cosmetic alterations to make an insert a feasible option?  Everything I researched on inserts claims that I need a rectangular opening.  Any input is most appreciated.


----------



## DonCT (Dec 28, 2006)

Do you have any pictures you can post of the fireplace layout?


----------



## mkulie (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll post an picture of the fireplace later tonight (forgot to bring it to work with me!).


----------



## DonCT (Dec 28, 2006)

What, what, what?!?!?! What kind of wood burner are you that you don't carry around digitally signed pictures of your fireplace?!?!?!?!?! :coolsmile:


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 28, 2006)

DonCT said:
			
		

> What, what, what?!?!?! What kind of wood burner are you that you don't carry around digitally signed pictures of your fireplace?!?!?!?!?! :coolsmile:




Wow you mean some wood burners are NOT obsessed and carry photos with them. OMG say it ain't so
Is there a 12 step program for this sickness?


----------



## hardwood715 (Dec 28, 2006)

> Is there a 12 step program for this sickness?



See this thread!


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/5130/


----------



## mkulie (Dec 29, 2006)

I attached an image of my non-rectangular fireplace.  It's currently gas-log (arghhhh!).  I want real fire, and real heat!  

Any chances I can get an insert for this opening?  Other suggestions on how to convert it to an actual heat source?


----------



## ecfinn (Dec 29, 2006)

I know that Lopi makes arched surround panels for their inserts.  Just saw that as an option for my Revere.  The insert is still square but the panels would make it look better for your space I think.
Eric


----------



## begreen (Dec 29, 2006)

Eric said:
			
		

> I know that Lopi makes arched surround panels for their inserts.  Just saw that as an option for my Revere.  The insert is still square but the panels would make it look better for your space I think.
> Eric



Here's another possible. Maybe their Elite line of wood fireplaces?
http://www.fireplacextrordinair.com/


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 29, 2006)

got measurements?????? width, height at sides and in the middle?, its possible that a surround may cover that arched opening , if you wished to do so , or go with the units with the arched surround as described earlier. nice looking fireplace , i like the arched look , would be a shame to hide it.


----------



## seaken (Dec 29, 2006)

The arch will not prevent an insert from being installed. But it looks like the depth of the fireplace is pretty small. If a wood insert will fit it will probably be an extended version (something like a Lopi Revere, etc.) and your hearth consruction will definitely come into play.

What about a free stander in front with a rear vent to a tee and then up through the damper with the liner? Also will require a good hearth and mantel clearances.


----------



## Roospike (Dec 30, 2006)

seaken said:
			
		

> The arch will not prevent an insert from being installed. But it looks like the depth of the fireplace is pretty small. If a wood insert will fit it will probably be an extended version (something like a Lopi Revere, etc.) and your hearth consruction will definitely come into play.
> 
> *What about a free stander in front with a rear vent to a tee and then up through the damper with the liner? Also will require a good hearth and mantel clearances.*



Thats what i was thinking.  ;-)


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 30, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> seaken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And did you have any particular free stander in mind?


----------



## seaken (Dec 30, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The poster said he fell in love with the Jotul he had. Seems to me that a Jotul would work here. Or a VC,/Dutchwest,  or Lopi Leyden, Harman Oakwood, etc.


----------

